# All Wall forum discount when ordering online?



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey guys, is there a specific code we can enter to get the Drywall Talk discount from All Wall? 
I wanted to order some things tonight but didn't know if there was a coupon code when buying online. 

I always buy online but never bothered with the discount but thought I'd try it for once and I already tried 'Drywall Talk' in the coupon code box lol. If not, no biggie...

Thanks guys!

Jeremy


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

yep just tell them in comments DWT Member, its 10 peecent off


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PWT Works for me. Po white trash.


----------



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

Lol, I didn't see any place for comments except the Coupon Code box and that was rejected so I stuck it in the PO # box hoping someone will catch it but I doubt it. I usually end up ordering things last minute so it's usually online and after business hours but oh well.

Thanks


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Just login, Then send them a message saying who you are on dwt, Then they will set up your account with the automatic discount, Once that's done go back and place what you want in your cart and it all shall be done.


----------



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

Cool, thanks Cazna. If nothing else, the discount can go toward more tools.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> PWT Works for me. Po white trash.


thats why you sling Tacos on the side:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> thats why you sling Tacos on the side:blink:


....


----------

